# Need some sub help- Paradigm amps



## alex2jzgte (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi guys, I have two Paradigm subwoofer amps. 
one is the PDR10-v4-amp and the other is the PDR8-v4-amp.
I cant find much besides that the PDR10 is rated at 120wrms/360peak and the PDR8 is rated at 100wrms/300peak, these numbers came from paradigms website. I'm not sure if its just marketing hype on the power ratings or not but the amps themselves look identical. 
I would like to figure out which subs to use with these but need to know some real ratings first as I don't even know what ohm load these ratings are at. Anyone know anything about these amps?

if any of you have sub recommendations please let me know.
thanks for any help


----------

